# 3 bd/ 2 ba Holley By The Sea Home For Rent



## Catchin Hell (Oct 9, 2007)

$950 for forum members. First, last, and security deposit required at this price.


----------



## kennethmandel62 (Oct 3, 2007)

I would say good luck, but with a deal like this I imagine it's already rented out. I definitely recommend using Craigslist if you haven't done so already. I had very good luck with it.


----------



## kelly1 (Oct 1, 2007)

This is a nice house for rent. IfI did not live on a canal,I would scarf it up.


----------



## Catchin Hell (Oct 9, 2007)

:bump Still available... $925 mo. now. 

First, last, and security deposit required at this price.

First and security deposit with credit score above 700...


----------



## Catchin Hell (Oct 9, 2007)

:letsparty It's rented...


----------

